# 까기 바쁘다



## Flooooooooor

Hi all, 

(Note: My question covers text that deals with a controversy, so the phrase I am asking about may be vulgar, politically charged, or in some other way inappropriate to polite conversation. Thank you for understanding.)

I'm reading an article about a controversy that occurred when the show 비정상회담 played the Japanese national anthem in order to introduce a panelist from Japan. In a paragraph describing how the event was covered outside of Korea,  I found the following text:

아니나 다를까 결국 일본에도 이 사태와 논란이 보도가 되었으며 역시 혐한들은 *까기 바쁘다*. 일각에서는 '일부러 기미가요를 틀어 반일 정서를 불러 일으키려고 했던 것 아니냐' 는 반응도 나왔다.​
My question is about the use of the phrase *까기 바쁘다*. My guess is that the *까다 *here is definition #5 here in the 네이버 국어사전 -- 남의 결함을 들추어 비난하다.  First, is this the right sense? Second, is 바쁘다 simply conveying that the subjects of the verb *까다 *were so engaged in this action for the period of time that the controversy was hot that they had little time for anything else? Finally, why exactly is this written in the present tense, as opposed to "역시 혐한들은 *까기 바빴다*" -- which is how I would likely have formulated the sentence on my own?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Flooooooooor,
Yes, the dictionary definition you've mentioned is exactly how the word is used in the given sentence: to *disparage*, degrade, and criticize (often in a harsh, brash fashion). "~ 바쁘다" can simply be translated as "be busy doing something". In this case, the incident and much talked about controversy surrounding it were publicized and broadcasted, and as expected, those with strong anti-Korean sentiment *are busy criticizing*. As for the present tense in which the sentence is written, it connotes that the issue and the criticisms are on-going; it adds that sense of on-going continuity. Your sentence using the past tense sounds perfectly fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Flooooooooor

Hi pcy0308,

Thanks for the explanation. With an understanding that the text indicates an on-going controversy, this sentence now makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------

